# Tool Talk >  Woke physics - image

## Jon

Previously we looked at woke mathematics, in which the basic principles of math were cast as white supremacy.

What's next? Physics of course. Behold DecolonizingLight.com. This one is a disturbing mix of blaming white people for physics and indoctrinating "racialized" students (a politically correct way of excluding white people), all in the name of "the concept of light".

A screenshot from their website.


This reminds me of Aryan Physics, or _Deutsche Physik_, a 1930s German physics movement in which the work of Einstein and other theoretical physicists was rebranded as "Jewish Physics". This movement actually predated the Nuremberg Laws (which forbade Jews from working in universities), and attempted to replace German physics professors with supporters of "Aryan physics".


More:

https://decolonizinglight.com/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsche_Physik

Previously:

Woke mathematics
NASA renaming cosmic objects for woke movement - image

----------

Baddog (Apr 12, 2021),

baja (Apr 13, 2021),

DIYSwede (Apr 11, 2021),

homey_g (Apr 13, 2021),

mklotz (Apr 11, 2021),

Moby Duck (Apr 14, 2021),

neilbourjaily (Apr 12, 2021),

nova_robotics (Apr 17, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 12, 2021)

----------


## neilbourjaily

Yeah, thanks. I think.
My wife is an artist, a deliberate person who catalogs every move she makes in her medium (media). It's rather scientific behavior. I make a living doing science daily. I read math for entertainment. Check out Paul Lockhart's "Measurement" a truly great read in mathematics. He's a teacher at a girl's school in New York.
My wife can understand the concepts of math. She won't, however do the hard work of math. Quite frankly, I think that they who hate science, who hate math, are people who just won't do the hard work of it.
I say, take their cell phones away.

----------

mklotz (Apr 13, 2021),

nova_robotics (Apr 17, 2021),

rarmintrout (Apr 13, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 18, 2021)

----------


## elk-a-holic

you just ruined my day.

----------

NortonDommi (Apr 17, 2021),

nova_robotics (Apr 27, 2021),

toeless joe (Apr 12, 2021)

----------


## CharlesWaugh

It's a zero-sum argument: If you have, I have not. 
Then, add to that the demand of equality of every sort (not just the inherent value of each person) and you end up with tearing down and diminishing and 'leveling'.

Now, don't get me wrong, I am a fierce leveler - we are ALL sinners in need of God's love demonstrated when Christ died for us while were yet sinners (Rom 5:8).

The ground at the foot of the cross is level. No one stands higher, no one stands lower - all are in need of His forgiveness, and me most of all.

----------

makin sawdust (Apr 18, 2021),

rebuilder1954 (Apr 13, 2021),

rfpounder (Apr 13, 2021)

----------


## Frank S

The best way to win any confrontational argument with every woke cultural safe space seeking cherub is to suddenly add a double 180° swing to your argument pausing with just enough antithetical connotations to your statement during mid swing to cause them to think you have reversed your opinion on which ever subject is at hand will cause them to melt like a snow cone in a blast furnace. The results are utter confusion on their part.
I'm sure there are many who frequent these forum's who have forgotten more about science mathematics, physics or history than any of these wokens' will ever learn

----------

baja (Apr 28, 2021),

elk-a-holic (Apr 17, 2021),

NortonDommi (Apr 17, 2021),

toeless joe (Apr 17, 2021),

Tonyg (Apr 18, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 18, 2021)

----------


## DIYSwede

> The best way to win any confrontational argument with every woke cultural safe space seeking cherub



FWIW: My personal experience is that in order to "win an argument",
there has to be a shared notion of *what a relevant argument even is*,
*what would constitute necessary and sufficient facts for, 
but also against the assumed hypothesis* to be proven or disproved.
And lastly -* a mind open enough to even for a moment consider having beliefs being false.*

My rather depressing conclusion is that these prerequisites are "not always present", 
but also that you cannot "win" against a person/ group that mistakes their personal sense of
fervor, entitlement and devotedness for knowledge, insight and expressiveness.

You might believe that *you "won the battle"* (as per common argument analysis),
*only to find any peace forever impossible with those concerned.*

I've realized it's nothing personal against me (this time), merely the result of "hypocognition":

_"People think, feel, and behave within the confines of what they can conceive. 
Outside that conceptual landscape, people exhibit hypocognition 
(i.e., lacking cognitive or linguistic representations of concepts to describe ideas or explicate experiences)."

"...hypocognition impoverishes one’s mental world, leaving cognitive deficits in recognition, explanation,
and memory while fueling social chauvinism and conflict in political and cultural spheres. 
Despite its pervasive consequences, people cannot be expected to identify when they are in a hypocognitive state,
mistaking what they conceive for the totality of all that there is. To the extent that their channel of
knowledge becomes too narrow, people risk submitting to hypocognition’s counterpart, hypercognition
(i.e., the mistaken overapplication of other available conceptual notions to issues outside their actual
relevance)."_

From Wu & Dunning "Hypocognition: Making Sense of the Landscape beyond One's Conceptual Reach" UMich, March 1, 2018 

For text-challenged, a 54 min video:




Ah- yes - the most crucial insight of them all: 
*I too suffer from hypocognition from time to time, and cannot (inherently) know when I do, just as all of us! 
*
Cheers, 
Johan

----------

mklotz (Apr 13, 2021),

rebuilder1954 (Apr 13, 2021)

----------


## mklotz

> ...
> Quite frankly, I think that they who hate science, who hate math, are people who just won't do the hard work of it.
> I say, take their cell phones away.



I couldn't agree more; I've had the same thought many times.

----------


## old kodger

Quote from Frank "I'm sure there are many who frequent these forum's who have forgotten more about science mathematics, physics or history than any of these wokens' will ever learn" end quote.

The problem seems to be that these folks haven't "Woken", and because they are not intelligent enough to do the hard work, never will.
But hey, lets bleat about it, and find reasons for our ignorance, other than us.

----------


## neilbourjaily

I FEEL compelled to revisit this subject. I think therein lies the root. 
Elementary students are asked how they feel about things. They are not asked what they think about things. Math, chemistry, physics, biology have to do with thinking about relationships not how we feel about them. How do I feel about math? I feel like it's hard for crying out loud. 
In addition to that students appear to be taught what to think instead of how to think. I feel this is done in the name of critical thinking, the art of questioning answers and their relationship to fact. 
Facts, in fact, are themselves to be adjudged as to their place in one's already anchored mind. Anchoring is the bane of our existence as a civil society. We reject possibility to confirm an already held belief.
How is it a new concept can be muddled without having a group with sufficient openness of mind to give a concept consideration? Sigh, I give my rant a rest. That doesn't mean it's over. That depends on how I feel.

----------


## Jon

If this topic interests you, read _The Diversity Delusion_ by Heather Mac Donald. What's happening is that governmental organizations and academic accreditation groups are pressuring universities to fulfill diversity requirements, rather than just offering student and faculty positions to whoever is most qualified. If they don't fulfill quotas, then they risk losing their funding or their accreditation. Small groups of hard science professors are rebelling, but they are few and far between. Medical schools are especially under pressure. _New England Journal of Medicine_ has gone full woke. The editor-in-chief of the _Journal of the American Medical Association_ recently was placed on leave, and a deputy editor forced to resign, over questioning the existence of structural racism.

Less-qualified teachers are given posts based on their minority status. The situation is worsening because we're getting more and more people in positions of academic authority who then influence students with their worldviews. Ironically, these people aren't even always numerical racial minorities; they're just members of the currently fashionable racial/gender/sexual preference groups.

We've seen this before, with Jewish quotas at US universities. Richard Feynman was famously denied entrance to Columbia because they had already fulfilled their Jewish quota.

More: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heather_Mac_Donald

----------

DIYSwede (Apr 18, 2021),

mklotz (Apr 18, 2021),

Tonyg (Apr 18, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 18, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

[QUOTE=DIYSwede;179031]FWIW: My personal experience is that in order to "win an argument",
there has to be a shared notion of *what a relevant argument even is*,
*what would constitute necessary and sufficient facts for, 
but also against the assumed hypothesis* to be proven or disproved.
And lastly -* a mind open enough to even for a moment consider having beliefs being false.*

All government inquiries and 'consultations' have "terms/frames of reference" deliberately designed to exclude a lot of pertinent information including verifiable facts for precisely the reason you state so well.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Apr 18, 2021)

----------


## old kodger

Jon,
It should be noted that the "flag" is trimmed with gold braid this (unless I'm seriously mistaken) is an indication of a military establishment

----------


## Blackbeard

I have found in general, those who partake of the "woke" movement have serious deficiencies in their mental processes, lack of knowledge regarding history, have not lived long enough to experience real life and been forced to deal with the "true realities" that are everyday living! This push on decolonization of mathematics is such an example! Math was never colonized by the whites as a sign of white supremacy! To say so completely disregards and cancels the development of mathematics by ancient civilizations such as Phoenicians, Romans, Egyptians, Greece, Mayans, Incas, Chinese, and so many more! Who is to say these people were the developers of mathematics as a tool of white supremacy? That mathematics traveled and expanded globally to Europe and was subsequently brought to America by early explorers and settlers is fact! Our modern world could never have developed without mathematics! Those so mindless to say that showing your work in math obviously have serious learning defects in understanding how the learning processes develop and improve. There is no racism in proof of work to determine if the student is set upon the right path. Math was never restricted to any race by any other race, or to a specific race only. To entertain these "woke" fools with their idiotology is a disgrace and only spawns further destruction of our society by this trash!

----------


## Elizabeth Greene

Could you clarify which part of this you disagree with?

Are they wrong that the vast majority of physics discoveries since Newton have been by men of European descent?
Are they wrong that lack of education and opportunities for women and minorities in science has been an issue?
Are they wrong in encouraging and training minority students to do synchrotron research?

To put a name on the problem, look at Marie Curie. She left Poland for Paris because women were explicitly forbidden to study at University in Warsaw. That was a long time ago, before WW1 so maybe it's a solved problem now? No, not really. The first woman of color to get a PhD in Physics in the US wasn't until after the end of the Apollo program. That's still a long time ago, Nixon was president. Is it solved now? No, not really. In 2019 1,100 US citizens completed a Physics PhD in the year before Covid. Off the top of your head, guess how many were black. 13% of the population would be around 150, right? *No, it was 9,* not 9%, 9 people total. That's a problem.

Admitting it's a problem doesn't make it your fault, my fault, or the fault of our colonial forbearers. I do not care about fault. What I care about is looking under that particular rock to see if there are big brains hiding under there that we've overlooked. There is a small finite number of people smart enough to do cutting edge physics work. If we can find a few more and bring them into the field then we all win.

I am the last person on Earth to indulge the social justice movement. They are _bat****_. Even so, I have to admit that Physics, like corporate boardrooms, is a complete sausage fest. I'm not going to crap on an organization that is trying to help that by encouraging and training people to pick up that mantle.

----------


## Elizabeth Greene

> Jon,
> It should be noted that the "flag" is trimmed with gold braid this (unless I'm seriously mistaken) is an indication of a military establishment



You are mistaken. As a warning, the majority of the legal advice from the Sovereign Citizen movement is built on fallacies that don't hold up. They do occasionally win a case, but it's a blind pig finding an acorn. It's selection bias that lets you hear about the winners and not the thousands of times they were literally laughed out of court.

----------


## NortonDommi

Elizabeth Greene ,
I do not know to whom your comments were directed but some science and statistics, given all available evidence have to be accepted as factual. 
Do you deny that different peoples have different traits that seem to be genetic? That the I.Q. 'Bell-Curve' is nonsensical? I personally don't like the fact that Eastern Asians consistently score higher in I.Q. tests than Caucasians but a big part of that is attitude - basically the average East Asian in Westernised countries works a LOT harder at academic study that the average Caucasian. Something that I have personally noted,(rightly or wrongly),is that many Indians have a knack for mathematics, every Indian I have worked with seemed to be able to juggle numbers in their head with ease. Some theories suggest that particular mental abilities are related to language but this does not explain people of a certain ethnicity brought up in a culture different from their native one still retaining certain broad traits.
'Affirmative action' just makes everyone and society in general worse off. I want the smartest people, the top 10% going to university if they want to regardless of where they come from or what ethnicity or gender they are.
A lot of wealthy brats really are pandered to and do not deserve a place in university but money talks and most degrees these days are hardly worth the paper they are printed on.
As to women being suppressed perhaps a closer inspection of the foreign religion of Christianity that was forced upon Europe and later Britain starting around circa A.D. 300 by the Sun worshipping Roman emperor Constantine would be in order? Perhaps you would care to explain why you think there is a gender imbalance in universities throughout the Western world today? Women outnumber men, this is a fact and you can verify it yourself.
When it comes to lack of women in certain subjects ALL evidence suggests that it is not because of an externally imposed gender bias but because there are some subjects that women,(in general),have little interest in.
Someone I like to listen to is linked below. A historian who uses facts to form his opinions, something that is becoming rare these days.


History De-bunked. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRE...IJHTw-oqfwgNUQ
Critical race theory.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Apr 18, 2021)

----------


## old kodger

E Greene,
I'm not so "mistaken" as you seem to advocate. A little research will reveal that "Old Glory" is a stars and stripes flag, BUT the stripes are vertical, this is the flag of The United States of America, the people's flag. The flag with horizontal stripes is military,...of the USA, quite different. You Ms Greene have been conned all of your life.

----------


## Philip Davies

Helpful reading

----------


## Philip Davies

Is this satire, I wondered at first. 
Labelling an attitude as “woke” or “politically correct” is a way of dismissing it, just as “fascist” or “commie” are pejorative (but with greater justification)

----------


## neilbourjaily

Any society that fails to use all the resources at its disposal (NB: disposal is not the same as disposable) is doomed. A society that dismisses half its population, eg women, is doomed to failure, likewise the same when it comes to various ethnicities.
I am all the more the fool when I dismiss the opinion of a colleague, or a student, because I do not respect that colleague for the way she looks. Discovery comes from approaching a problem from a point of view not already taken combined with the training to avail of that different point of view.
Sadly, mothers and teachers still corral girls into being math haters. Many an argument under my roof was over my wife telling our daughter how hard math was. Many a confrontation in parent-teacher conferences began with teachers (women!) telling me my daughter would be better off pursuing, some other thing. And it was not because I had a plan for our daughter. I wanted her to pursue her own plan. I wanted my daughter to try and to fail so she could discover her own passions.
Now we have developed a society that protects us from failure. If I over tighten a bolt and it snaps off and I poke my eye, it's the mfgs fault! Awful things cannot be discussed in classrooms because some poor student may actually be horrified! The evening news warns me an image may be disturbing! We medal kids just for being at most of the soccer games.
Why do we not celebrate failure?
No wonder, despite our so called consciousness, we don't see more non-white males in the sciences. We don't want the poor dears to experience the dread of failure. Yikes! C'mon people, failure is good! 
Unless failure comes from not trying, which is how we marginalize by "protecting". It is our societal duty to encourage us each and all to fail. Then we have the joy of encouraging the failed to stand up, brush off, and try again.
We've lost resiliance.
Sorry, wandered a bit there.

----------

NortonDommi (Apr 19, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 18, 2021)

----------


## old kodger

quote "Sorry, wandered a bit there." end quote.

I don't think that you did. Any experimental person in any field, to whom I have spoken has always held the opinion that you learn just as much from a failed experiment, as you do from an experiment that confirms your opinions (presumptions)

----------

NortonDommi (Apr 26, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 18, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> snipped>>>
> I'm sure there are many who frequent these forum's who have forgotten more about science mathematics, physics or history than any of these wokens' will ever learn



Who coined the phrase "woke"? 
Seems like exactly what happened, slept through or otherwise distracted, classes and labs, on someone else's dime.
It's oftentimes they learned it, just never understood it, and certainly had no grasp of their position in it.

----------


## neilbourjaily

> Who coined the phrase "woke"? 
> Seems like exactly what happened, slept through or otherwise distracted, classes and labs, on someone else's dime.
> It's oftentimes they learned it, just never understood it, and certainly had no grasp of their position in it.



Woke
Woke is a politically correct alternative to "stupid" or "retarded".
OMG Sean Penn is so woke!
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Woke

LOFNL. My sides hurt. I FEEL, so, like totally STOPE-IT.

----------

NortonDommi (Apr 19, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 18, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

FINALLY! A politically correct phrase for addressing beings of great sensitivity?

----------

neilbourjaily (Apr 18, 2021)

----------


## neilbourjaily

> FINALLY! A politically correct phrase for addressing beings of great sensitivity?



Hahahaha!! (gotta be 10 characters)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Can't fathom complexity of what is going on of late. 
'We' are to follow what certain others deem PC. They invent nonsense, we're scorned pointing it out.
What part of equality and free speech is missing there?

Liberals demand 'inclusive' environments; workplace - politics - relationships etc.
We are to submit acceptance; and chastised by ignoring instead. We are horribly wrong, for holding OUR OWN belief. How does one include concerted notion to be different?

at the very same time........

Liberals demand 'diversity'; workplace - politics - relationships etc, for self-induced out casts. This makes what SHOULD be personal, public. Public automatically denotes scrutiny. Notice many _really great different things don't require advertising?_

Don't care what others do on their own, that's their personal space. Invading that of another, an equivalent of piracy, creates conflict AS IT SHOULD. 

In the not so distant past, courtesy demanded an invitation, like extending for a handshake. I am not compelled to accept!

Here is some raucous augmentation. 
*MarvK....for you sir, title alone will do.*

----------

neilbourjaily (Apr 19, 2021),

NortonDommi (Apr 19, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

"Liberals demand 'diversity'; workplace - politics - relationships etc, for self-induced out casts." It is quite out of hand now. An American airline now has a 50% 'diversity quota' for pilots! 1/2 of them have to be the wimmins as well! Well and good if they can fly like Chuck Yeager but not good if they are part of 'affirmative action'.
I'm off to listen to some Frank Zappa and get grounded back in reality!

----------


## old kodger

quote "Woke
Woke is a politically correct alternative to "stupid" or "retarded".
OMG Sean Penn is so woke!" end quote

My flabber absolutely gasted that this unmitigated clap trap hes managed to find it's way into ANY sort of dictionary. Although I suppose that it's no worse than exagger8 or celebr8.

----------


## mklotz

I like "woke" as a liberal-descriptive adjective; it opens lots of opportunities for rhyming extensions...

single: woke bloke
plural: woke folk
their speeches: woke croak
their recommendations: woke joke
their intrusions: woke poke
their grass: woke toke

----------

NortonDommi (Apr 26, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 19, 2021)

----------


## neilbourjaily

A simple internet search for liberal:
1. willing to respect or accept behavior or opinions different from one's own; open to new ideas.
2. relating to or denoting a political and social philosophy that promotes individual rights, civil liberties, democracy, and free enterprise.
A simple internet search for conservative:
1. averse to change or innovation and holding traditional values.
2. (in a political context) favoring free enterprise, private ownership, and socially traditional ideas.

So here we have it. Neither definition represents what these cornerstones of American political thought apply to their current usages.

Words are a contract, transactional. By that I mean they are only effective if we share a mutual understanding of their meaning. Otherwise I may as well say, wenogapt and choose it to meant whatever I want it to mean licensing me, then, to scorn all others who do not share my understanding of wenogapt. Without mutual agreement on definitions, then there can be no authentic conversation. Here's an example:
Tolerate. To me, tolerate means to allow behavior without concern on my part of a possible negative effect. Kinda like tolerances in machining. Today, however, to tolerate has come to mean to endorse, event to celebrate. It is insufficient for me to allow your yellow streaked purple dyed Woolite-washed hair (I know, that style is years old, now.) not to bother me (gaak). Tolerance today demands I have to remark on how singular, how individualistic, how loverly, how representative of self, how... just like all the other yellow streaked purple dyed Woolite-washed hair styles out there.
In my mind I do tolerate if I simply see and pretend I don't see (Don't make me look!). 
The modern definition of tolerate, endorse, does not fit me. I live in liberty. I do not wish to be required to act in ways that subtract from my contentment.

----------

DIYSwede (Apr 19, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 19, 2021)

----------


## old kodger

just when I thought that I was getting a handle on all of this, it turns out that "woke" (apart from ending sleep) means GET A BLOODY LIFE!

----------

NortonDommi (Apr 26, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Woke culture recently made another move to add "equity" to mathematics instruction. _Equality_ means leveling the playing field so that everyone has equal opportunities. _Equity_ means tilting the table so that everyone has equal outcomes. The Dismantling Racism in Mathematics Instruction guide was bad, but what happened this week in Virginia is much worse. Here's a look at anti-math critical race theory (CRT) in action.

Loudoun County, Virginia is the wealthiest county in America ($142K per capita income), and they have a public school system with over 80,000 students. There's just one problem: black and Latino students are not performing as well in math classes as white and Asian students. This is a well-documented worldwide performance disparity, like how a white man has not won the 100 meter Olympic sprint in over 40 years. But you can tell that the Loudoun County School District didn't consult with any intelligence researchers or psychometricians; woke culture slurs those fields as "racist science". Instead, they paid an equity consultantcy called The Equity Collaborative, who apparently convinced them that these low scores are caused by structural racism and white supremacy.

Their solution? Placing _all_ students in generalized dumbed-down math "concepts" courses, and _removing_ all advanced math courses below 11th grade. It's simple: with easier math classes, fewer black and Latino students will fail, and the white supremacists (and...Asian supremacists?) won't be able to take more advanced math classes to boost their supremacy.

Here's a school board member who is concerned with these changes to the math curriculum:



The Loudoun County anti-math initiative is rife with cute infographics and catchy sayings like "Follow the math path" (hey, that rhymes!). Feel-good words like "empower" and "encourage", and heart icons are used to draw attention away from the fact that they're actually removing higher-level math courses.



Parents who speak out against this are being targeted as racists, via a 600+ member private Facebook group called "Anti-Racist Parents of Loudoun County", whose members include the county's prosecutor. Anti-critical race theory parents are organizing under a group called P.A.C.T (Parents Against Critical Theory) but the woke group is trying to out them. One woke Loudoun County parent posted the following to the anti-racist group, in which she calls for people to infiltrate the anti-critical race theory group, expose their identities, and hack their websites.



The above Facebook post prompted some legal action in the form of this cease-and-desist letter.

Threats of hacking and doxing are often a precursor of death threats, and we're seeing those too:





The Parents Against Critical Theory site sells merchandise to support their cause. Much of it has this "Just Two People Chillin" theme, with a black person and a white person sitting side by side, like this shirt:



I didn't get it at first, until I saw that it's based on this short video in which a teacher pushing critical race theory pressures a student to view a photo of two people in the context of their race. You can see why the anti-woke group has adopted this as their theme. 1:46 video:





More:

https://thefederalist.com/2020/10/13...l-race-theory/
https://fightforschools.com/we-cant-wait
https://www.dailywire.com/news/loudo...theory-hacking
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ce-theory.html
https://stoplcpscrt.com/
https://www.doe.virginia.gov/instruc...i-virginia.pdf
https://www.doe.virginia.gov/instruc...pi/index.shtml
https://www.lcps.org/cms/lib/VA01000...lan-9_2020.pdf
https://www.lcps.org/cms/lib/VA01000...ugust_2020.pdf
https://www.lcps.org/equityoverview

----------

DIYSwede (Apr 26, 2021),

NeiljohnUK (Apr 28, 2021),

NortonDommi (Apr 26, 2021),

nova_robotics (Apr 27, 2021),

sacco1 (May 2, 2021),

toeless joe (Apr 27, 2021),

Tonyg (Apr 28, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 28, 2021)

----------


## CharlesWaugh

Jon,
Thank you. Very informative.

*Excellent concise description:* 
Equality means leveling the playing field so that everyone has equal opportunities.
Equity means tilting the table so that everyone has equal outcomes.

----------


## nova_robotics

We need to provide the same opportunities to all. The way to achieve this is not to beat everyone down to the same lowest common denominator. 

A couple years ago I got a really nice lathe from a high school for pennies on the dollar. They couldn't afford the liability of having machine tools around students anymore. 

It seems like there's an assault on people born after 2000. Liability culture run amok, misguided and corrosive attempts at political correctness, and the increasingly difficult proposition of ever owning a house... things look very bleak.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Yeah, I'll emphasize it; the quote covers it.
"Equality means leveling the playing field so that everyone has equal opportunities. Equity means tilting the table so that everyone has equal outcomes".

Not unlike unionization, is it?

----------

Tonyg (Apr 28, 2021)

----------


## old kodger

If universally dumb is what you want, TILT THE TABLE!

----------


## NeiljohnUK

Then push the output into woke Universities for further indoctrination... In the UK there are call's for removing all entry standard qualification requirements to go to Uni. Hopefully I'll be retired before that tsunami of excrement washes up to our post grad dept.

----------


## Elizabeth Greene

> We need to provide the same opportunities to all. The way to achieve this is not to beat everyone down to the same lowest common denominator.



I strongly agree with this. Equality is making sure everyone can enter the race, not adding weight to slow down the fastest runners.

----------

nova_robotics (May 1, 2021),

sacco1 (May 2, 2021)

----------


## WmRMeyers

> I strongly agree with this. Equality is making sure everyone can enter the race, not adding weight to slow down the fastest runners.



Hey, we're only sixty years ahead of Harlan Ellison's short story "Harrison Bergeron." https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...ZmNmMjFjMjgxZA

----------

Baddog (Apr 28, 2021),

nova_robotics (May 1, 2021)

----------


## mklotz

Virginia, where the "dumbing down of America" isn't just an observation, it's government policy. Makes one wonder what Jefferson would have had to say.

----------


## WmRMeyers

> Virginia, where the "dumbing down of America" isn't just an observation, it's government policy. Makes one wonder what Jefferson would have had to say.



Wander by his tomb, I bet he's up to 4,000,000rpm by now. You should be able to hear it just fine!

----------


## old kodger

When they finally manage to reduce the population of the planet to 500,000,000, as is their aim, it won't matter, there'll be just enough drones to feed the bastards

----------


## Jon

Same thing happening in San Mateo, California. Archived article here: https://archive.is/7BiGx. Latino students are underperforming in math when compared to white and Asian students, so they're considering eliminating advanced math and putting all students in a single math class. The article is a real gem, including a mention of how putting everyone in the same math class "improved outcomes for all students". There's a COVID twist too; they want to spend pandemic relief funds on this idea.

Lots of parallels with Loudoun County, Virginia. Here the equity consultants are the National Equity Project, which inspired the San Mateo school district Equity Task Force. The Task Force has minutes online here. You can tell they're having a really tough time integrating high Asian student mathematics achievement into their supremacist narrative, especially as they have to assign victim points to Asians over recent anti-Asian attacks due to COVID.

Side note: Asia is enormous, and when they say "Asian" students perform well in math, they mostly mean students of _East_ Asian origin. But pointing out how or why different countries may perform better in different subjects is troublesome to the woke movement, so they stick to their broad categories.

----------

nova_robotics (May 1, 2021)

----------


## nova_robotics

> Same thing happening in San Mateo, California. Archived article here: https://archive.is/7BiGx. Latino students are underperforming in math when compared to white and Asian students, so they're considering eliminating advanced math and putting all students in a single math class.



Then maybe they should offer math in Spanish so there's no language barrier instead of ****ulating every kid's brain.

----------


## neilbourjaily

So there is a conundrum. 
I agree with the notion that there needs to be a massive increase in financial support of education, especially and specifically STEAM (For those whose heads are about to explode over my adding art to the list, I wish you peace).
Here is the conundrum. They who appear most to favor the that increase in support are from the same political persuasion as the ones referenced above in this ongoing thread about their advocacy of the abomination of dumass math. 
Equity as a movement must be condemned! Rejection of failure must be condemned! Rejection of the scientific process must be condemned! If we fail to develop a generation of creative, and careful thinkers, then it will be to our doom. Our failure will be one of not trying versus one of trying. We, most of us, agree on that difference.
I do advocate for opportunity on top of opportunity. I do advocate for testing. I do advocate for finding your limits. I do advocate for allowing students to fail and to help them to try again. I do advocate for the need for every talent from every ethnic and both sexes to be encouraged and allowed to bloom and blossom. I even advocate for some of the stupid responses here.

----------


## jdurand

All the way back in grade school I was ahead of the class in science so I was banned from receiving Science News that the other students got to read and also could not participate in science classes. 

My father was more than a little upset and had a few words with the school principal, but they wouldn't do anything about it.

----------

NortonDommi (May 2, 2021)

----------


## WmRMeyers

> Then maybe they should offer math in Spanish so there's no language barrier instead of ****ulating every kid's brain.



Having spent some time teaching math to ESL-Spanish speaking kids, I'm not sure it's going to help that much. They need parents at home who can help them, too. I did convince the parents that reading in both English and Spanish would help them, but there's a lot of "they only need enough math to count money" out there. That said, it certainly can't hurt. And if they can get the language for math in both Spanish & English, that will probably help too. MY preference would be to shove as much math at them as we can, using as many concrete examples of math as possible. The way math is taught, they spend a lot of time learning a few factoids about math, then a bit of practice, and then they often get dragged into some other facet of mathematics that doesn't use much of what they've already had. They were just starting to have some examples of things you could do with math when I stopped being a teacher, and hopefully the kids are getting more practical examples now. When I was in Algebra I, in 1971, I asked my algebra teacher why I needed to learn this algebra crap? His answer was "So you can graduate from High School." Lot of motivation there. Not! 

If he'd known enough about me to suggest I needed it for the math I'd need to become an engineer, as to be an Astronaut, you needed to have an engineering degree and test pilot experience, he might have managed to motivate me a bit. After I got out of high school, and a few years into my USAF career, I found more reasons to learn algebra. Enlargements and reductions of film to print or slide can be calculated with a bit of algebra. With my eyes, I was never going to be an astronaut, but with an engineering degree I could later have become a shuttle Mission Specialist. While I was teaching, I asked my students what they wanted to do with their lives. Did have one young lady decide not to be a doctor after all, since they needed math, too, but mostly I found some example of math they'd need for whatever field they were interest in. I had a very short teaching career, so probably didn't get that many kids interested in math, but I tried. 

Bill

----------

KustomsbyKent (May 9, 2021),

metric_taper (May 3, 2021),

NortonDommi (May 2, 2021),

toeless joe (May 3, 2021),

Tonyg (May 5, 2021)

----------


## Ronj

Ill bet that Florida is going to see a large increase in its population. 



> Virginia, where the "dumbing down of America" isn't just an observation, it's government policy. Makes one wonder what Jefferson would have had to say.

----------


## Philip Davies

All English literature, or virtually all, must be banned AT ONCE!
Let’s see what Wordsworth has to say:
“It is not to be thought of, that the flood of....

----------


## DIYSwede

Seems like the Nordic countries have had some successful international exports after all... :Smile: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_Jante;



Also reminds me of the sci-fi short story I stumbled over in my early teens:
Examination Day By Henry Slesar 1958.pdf

Guess noone needs to ask why that story is still imprinted in my few grey cells left...

Johan

----------


## Murph1090

> Hey, we're only sixty years ahead of Harlan Ellison's short story "Harrison Bergeron." https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...ZmNmMjFjMjgxZA



Harlan Ellison? Try Kurt Vonnegut.

Murph

----------

NortonDommi (May 2, 2021)

----------


## WmRMeyers

Well, that's interesting, since I found it searching Harlan Ellison. Though it is properly credited in the pdf I linked. 

Bill

----------


## NortonDommi

There is a YouTube video called 'Deliberate Dumbing Down of the World, Charlotte Iserbyt' who is talking about how she was one of those responsible. I cannot wrap my head around the fact that there are so many people in the world,(I think all bureaucrats would fall into this group),who work so hard to ruin other peoples lives and they for the most part seem to take delight in doing so.
Then there are those who are full blown woke. This from 2016 so maybe some of these students are now 'teachers'? The fact is that it has really only taken 50 - 60 years to destroy the West and unfortunately fads in America spread fast, things like spelling, "it doesn't matter how you write something as long as YOU know what you wrote" doesn't cut mustard when someone else has to try and decipher your drivel.

----------


## old kodger

My IQ has been severally rated at 124, not magically high, but higher than average. when at school, my position in a class of 64 students was 1st in algebra.
Three months AFTER leaving school I could not comprehend my own exercise book, and have not consciously used algebra in the ensuing 63 years.
However, I have a very logical bent of mind, which in my opinion, is primarily what algebra is, so, instead of filling student's heads with bucket loads of gobble-de-gook called algebra, teach them to THINK, logic(algebra), will most likely follow.
The problem with this situation is that governments the world over do not like critical thinkers, because it is they who will quickly identify the lies perpetrated by "authority", and thus endeavor to show that to everyone else.

----------

NortonDommi (May 10, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (May 8, 2021)

----------


## Karl_H

As long as my son gets his turn to play quarterback for the football team, I am fine with all of this.

Actually, when he was in elementary school, we complained about the chart on the gym wall that showed he was able to do zero pull-ups, zero push-ups and was the slowest runner in the class. When we asked about posting math and science scores, we were told that would make the other kids feel bad. Go figure!

----------


## metric_taper

All I can figure is that we have an American culture that mostly outsources the education of their children to the school system. There are cultures that have quality parent involvement. But that is not common in descendants of white northern European immigrants, or the descendants of African forced immigrants, as well Hispanic immigrants.
It does seem to be a cultural behavior of the India, Asia, and Jewish cultures. Where the parents invest much extra time in teaching and providing learning opportunities with music and tutors.
And I've seen the local school districts that have inept superintendents, as well teachers, that push for touchy-feely learning. There are few skilled math teachers in high school, as if your that good at math, why would you teach grade school when you get real pay working in private industry. 
I just remember my math teachers saying, "wait till you get to calculus, that is hard". In my adolescents, I took that as the truth. It was not until I attended university, that I had to take basic algebra and trig before I could start calculus, and still wonder where the difficulty is. So I have to believe that we have morons in our primary education system here. And in college, I saw, if you can't get a degree in anything else, you can get a teaching degree.
As well we have a system here, where we won't pay for the quality needed.
But the root failure is parents.

----------


## old kodger

Metric_Taper,
I comprehend your angst, but don't blame the teachers, or for that matter the schools, the "education" system is not there to teach kids ANYTHING, it's there to ensure that they are brain washed into thinking that perceived "authority" is always right there fore any other opinion must be wrong, thereby producing compliant little drones.

----------

NeiljohnUK (May 6, 2021),

NortonDommi (May 10, 2021)

----------


## jdurand

> Having spent some time teaching math to ESL-Spanish speaking kids, I'm not sure it's going to help that much. They need parents at home who can help them, too. I did convince the parents that reading in both English and Spanish would help them, but there's a lot of "they only need enough math to count money" out there. That said, it certainly can't hurt. And if they can get the language for math in both Spanish & English, that will probably help too. MY preference would be to shove as much math at them as we can, using as many concrete examples of math as possible. The way math is taught, they spend a lot of time learning a few factoids about math, then a bit of practice, and then they often get dragged into some other facet of mathematics that doesn't use much of what they've already had. They were just starting to have some examples of things you could do with math when I stopped being a teacher, and hopefully the kids are getting more practical examples now. When I was in Algebra I, in 1971, I asked my algebra teacher why I needed to learn this algebra crap? His answer was "So you can graduate from High School." Lot of motivation there. Not! 
> 
> If he'd known enough about me to suggest I needed it for the math I'd need to become an engineer, as to be an Astronaut, you needed to have an engineering degree and test pilot experience, he might have managed to motivate me a bit. After I got out of high school, and a few years into my USAF career, I found more reasons to learn algebra. Enlargements and reductions of film to print or slide can be calculated with a bit of algebra. With my eyes, I was never going to be an astronaut, but with an engineering degree I could later have become a shuttle Mission Specialist. While I was teaching, I asked my students what they wanted to do with their lives. Did have one young lady decide not to be a doctor after all, since they needed math, too, but mostly I found some example of math they'd need for whatever field they were interest in. I had a very short teaching career, so probably didn't get that many kids interested in math, but I tried. 
> 
> Bill



I don't remember why now, but I was explaining the use of imaginary numbers with regard to power calculations. The friend's teen daughter had been listening and I could see the light bulb come on. She said she could now see why they were being taught this strange stuff, it made sense!

----------

NortonDommi (May 10, 2021)

----------


## superhl

When are they going do this for basketball? How can anyone vote democrat? So they are going to make all equal by bring down the ones with a better work ethic. Math takes effort. It is not for the less disciplined. 

'Ineptocracy (in-ep-toc'-ra-cy) - a system of government where the least capable to lead are elected by the least capable of producing, and where the members of society least likely to sustain themselves or succeed, are rewarded with goods and services paid for by the confiscated wealth of a diminishing number of producers ..

----------

NortonDommi (May 10, 2021)

----------


## old kodger

And I say again, any culture that promotes idiots into positions of power is destined to collapse under the weight of it's own stupidity.

----------


## Jon

Another one, this time at Grace Church School, a private school in Manhattan. A math teacher was fired for refusing to comply with the woke curriculum. He secretly recorded a meeting with the Head of School, George Davison, in which Davison admitted that they're demonizing white kids. After the incident, Davison announced his retirement. Same pattern here; this is the school's equity guide, and the equity consultant in this case was a firm called Polyanna. 11:43 video:




Full 25:45 video:




More:

https://bariweiss.substack.com/p/i-r...le-my-students
https://www.gcschool.org/programs/an...-and-belonging

----------

baja (May 16, 2021),

homey_g (May 20, 2021),

Inner (May 10, 2021),

jimfols (May 15, 2021),

NortonDommi (May 10, 2021),

nova_robotics (May 8, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

> When are they going do this for basketball? How can anyone vote democrat? So they are going to make all equal by bring down the ones with a better work ethic. Math takes effort. It is not for the less disciplined. 
> 
> 'Ineptocracy (in-ep-toc'-ra-cy) - a system of government where the least capable to lead are elected by the least capable of producing, and where the members of society least likely to sustain themselves or succeed, are rewarded with goods and services paid for by the confiscated wealth of a diminishing number of producers ..



Great! I learnt a new word. Snuggles up to idiocracy very well.

----------

baja (May 16, 2021),

jimfols (May 15, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

Another corker from History Debunked. This video is based around a publication from Sheffield University called 'Decolonise_Handbook'. Unfortunately the link has just been taken down,(as in minutes ago),fortunately I had just finished downloading it: Decolonise_Handbook.pdf
The video is called Decolonising science:

----------

jimfols (May 15, 2021),

Jon (May 10, 2021),

Moby Duck (May 11, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (May 10, 2021)

----------


## nova_robotics

> How can anyone vote democrat? So they are going to make all equal by bring down the ones with a better work ethic.[/FONT][/COLOR]



I don't think it's the mainstream political parties we have to worried about. I'm in my late 30s. The number of people who are my age and younger who are full on, card carrying communists is utterly staggering. There is a massive movement right now. Go check out Reddit for a quick cross-section of people who have never opened a history book. 

I take this extreme dumbing down as more of a communist-esque offshoot of ultimate forced equality than any of the mainstream politics.

----------


## mklotz

A genuine, viable third party could be a big help. Two parties makes it easy to formulate policy; you simply do the opposite of your opponents. With a third party present, your policy has to oppose without that opposition pushing you closer to one of your two opponents. Ideally, your best policy would be to advocate that which the majority of voters deemed appropriate.

At least that's the way it should work. Since dumbed-up people, and many of them (spit) lawyers, are involved, it would just turn into a three-directional mud slinging fest and nothing of value would be accomplished (IOW the way it is now).

----------

baja (May 16, 2021),

Moby Duck (May 11, 2021),

NortonDommi (May 11, 2021),

toeless joe (May 10, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (May 10, 2021)

----------


## nova_robotics

> A genuine, viable third party could be a big help. Two parties makes it easy to formulate policy; you simply do the opposite of your opponents. With a third party present, your policy has to oppose without that opposition pushing you closer to one of your two opponents. Ideally, your best policy would be to advocate that which the majority of voters deemed appropriate.



We have that here in Canada. Technically more than three parties. But really it's three parties. Liberal, Conservative and NDP. It does help. At least it's not the us-vs-them cheering for your favorite team College Football match that American politics has turned into.

----------


## old kodger

I speak now, only for Australia. We have a constitution, instigated in 1901 by Queen Victoria that mandates a "Commonwealth of Australia Parliament", not the teasonous AUSTRALIAN GOVERNMENT.
The 1901 constitution does not provide for political parties, it REQUIRES the members of parliament to be independent representatives of their electorate, and to present the will of the people to the "house". Everything else is corruption and fraud. just for the record, it also prevents lawyers from being law makers. Right at the moment i think about half of the pollies are lawyers, the other half are accountants. Now there's a ground feeding bunch ne'er do wells.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> We have that here in Canada. Technically more than three parties. But really it's three parties. Liberal, Conservative and NDP. It does help. At least it's not the us-vs-them cheering for your favorite team College Football match that American politics has turned into.



None believe it gets as sophisticated as that; such teams are recognizable at distance.

----------


## neilbourjaily

Here in the USA, everyone is for The Constitution, until they're not. 
In truth Americans are for their comfort. The woke movement is about being comfortable not having to deal with anything unpleasant, such as the nature of humans to pillage their way across continents and peoples. None of the indigenous peoples just happened to arrive like an emerging athena. Each and all the survivors entered a land and drove out its prior residents. 
Yep, sure, there was a first peoples in Australia, in Canada, in the USA, in Western Europe, Asia, Africa, tens of thousands of years past. Behind them came others who established themselves in the first ones' stead.
While we woke, the World forges ahead.

----------

baja (May 16, 2021),

mklotz (May 11, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (May 10, 2021),

will52100 (May 16, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

old kodger, At least you have various people and groups standing and fighting across your country. Across the ditch there was an Allahu Akbar terrorist attack and the only reason it made any sort of local news was that it had been reported in Australia.
The motive is unknown according to police.

----------

Moby Duck (May 11, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

Just to lighten the mood here is a very short offering from the venerable Ave that came out this morning:

----------


## old kodger

NORTON DOMMIE,
Clearly he "woke"...................ho hum.
For all these sleeping beauties we need a Prince Charming, nothing else is going to wake them up!
That HAS to be a put up job NOBODY could be that bloody stupid, .......could they?

----------


## Frank S

> NORTON DOMMIE,
> Clearly he "woke"...................ho hum.
> For all these sleeping beauties we need a Prince Charming, nothing else is going to wake them up!
> That HAS to be a put up job NOBODY could be that bloody stupid, .......could they?



yes they can, but it is not always the case of stupidity alone.A lot of it can be directly attributed to ignorance gone to seed and down tight laziness.
I've seen guys who were supposed to be greasing the fleet of earth moving equipment just walk around wiping the zerks with a greasy rag make a half hearted attempt to put the nozzel on them give a quick pump then move on not caring if any grease went inside or not.

----------

NortonDommi (May 16, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

That HAS to be a put up job NOBODY could be that bloody stupid, .......could they?

Sometimes I have had to just walk away when words have failed me.

----------


## Jon

Another gem. This time, it's Sheffield University, and their plans to decolonize their engineering curriculum because key scientists such as Isaac Newton, Paul Dirac, Pierre-Simon Laplace, and Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz may have benefited from "colonial-era activity". Archived Telegraph article here: https://archive.is/lBwMS

I am reminded of US Supreme Court Chief Justice John Robert's comments in _Fisher v. University of Texas_:



The good news is that _Students for Fair Admissions v. Harvard_, a similar case to Fisher, is likely to reach the Supreme Court. In a nutshell, Harvard may be in trouble for considering "holistic" admissions guidelines during admissions, which have been shown to work against high-scoring Asian-American students, and in favor of lower-scoring African-American students. Harvard has done something similar to this before, with their Jewish quotas in the early 20th century that limited the number of Jewish students that would be admitted. Supporters of the plaintiff argue that university admissions should be like acceptance standards to professional sports teams - decided entirely on merit.

More:

https://archive.is/lBwMS
https://www.supremecourt.gov/oral_ar...4-981_onjq.pdf

----------


## nova_robotics

> That HAS to be a put up job NOBODY could be that bloody stupid, .......could they?



I have an engineering degree. I went to school with a hell of a lot of really smart people, but if half of them got a flat tire in the middle of nowhere, they'd just lay down and die. 

Tire iron? Check. Jack? Check. Full sized spare? Check. This problem is insurmountable. I guess this is where I die. Tell my family I love them. 

Engineers have a bad reputation for a reason. Useless as tits on a nun. Hands on machine shop experience should be mandatory.

----------


## nova_robotics

> Harvard may be in trouble for considering "holistic" admissions guidelines during admissions, which have been shown to work against high-scoring Asian-American students, and in favor of lower-scoring African-American students.



It's not just shown to work against Asians, they've admitted they're messing with SAT scores. At least some ivy leagues have openly admitted that their policy is to add a certain number of points to black SAT scores, and *SUBTRACT* a certain number of points from Asian SAT scores. That is insanely racist and evil. I don't understand how the woke crowd aren't losing their minds. This should be an enormous scandal. 

I would like to see the data on non-ivy league schools, because it's only the big gunners that are getting the (tiny amounts of) attention.

----------


## WmRMeyers

> It's not just shown to work against Asians, they've admitted they're messing with SAT scores. At least some ivy leagues have openly admitted that their policy is to add a certain number of points to black SAT scores, and *SUBTRACT* a certain number of points from Asian SAT scores. That is insanely racist and evil. I don't understand how the woke crowd aren't losing their minds. This should be an enormous scandal. 
> 
> I would like to see the data on non-ivy league schools, because it's only the big gunners that are getting the (tiny amounts of) attention.



I'm not an engineer, but have been cursed to work with them on high performance fighter and cargo aircraft, satellite communications gear, and industrial laundry machines. I figure they need five years in a production machine shop, and an additional five years pulling maintenance on the type of equipment they will be designing. And even then most of them shouldn't be allowed out without a keeper.

Bill

----------


## old kodger

> I have an engineering degree. I went to school with a hell of a lot of really smart people, but if half of them got a flat tire in the middle of nowhere, they'd just lay down and die. 
> 
> Tire iron? Check. Jack? Check. Full sized spare? Check. This problem is insurmountable. I guess this is where I die. Tell my family I love them. 
> 
> Engineers have a bad reputation for a reason. Useless as tits on a nun. Hands on machine shop experience should be mandatory.



I once watched a " hands on" session for university students taking place. Four rubs of a file across a piece of steel (and one even had the file the wrong way round) and they got their "ticket".

----------


## old kodger

Quote "I don't understand how the woke crowd aren't losing their minds." end quote.

You make the presumption that they HAVE one

----------


## old kodger

As a long time motor mechanic (amongst other things) I have often commented that I would not let a designer loose with a pencil and paper until he'd spent at least two years working on his predecessor's piece of sh*t. Often resulting in a round of applause from the rest of the crew. So it's a widely held opinion.

----------


## Jon

Back to Loudoun County Virginia, that we previously discussed in this post. They're the wealthiest county in America, and one of the centers of the woke schooling movement.

Tonight, they had a board meeting to discuss Policy 8040, a draft policy for the school district that would require that students and teachers address "gender-expansive or transgender students" by their chosen name and gender pronouns, or face punishment. Plus, students can use the locker room and restroom that "corresponds to their gender identity". "Gender-expansive" means that someone has a non-binary and _flexible_ gender identity which allows them to change their gender identity back and forth as they choose.



A Loudoun County physical education teacher, Byron "Tanner" Cross, has already refused to call students by their chosen pronouns, and was put on leave. Earlier this month, he won an injunction against the school district, and was reinstated.

Anyway, at the board meeting, a retired Virginia state senator, Dick Black, spoke out against critical race theory. The crowd cheered, and the board then moved to end public comment. Video below starts at Black's speech:



The board meeting became so unruly that the police declared it an unlawful assembly and a couple of people got arrested.

----------

NortonDommi (Jun 23, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 23, 2021)

----------


## Frank S

I believe I may have uncovered the stigma or stigmata if you will, of the woke society.
A certain sec of people want to blame everything on climate change.IE my car won't start due to climate change, my house smells funny it must be due to climate change. It rains too much / too little , too hot /cold, yadda yadda yadda, everything is about the supposedly man created changing climate.
Well they may actually have something there with all of this gender dysphoria.
many species of animals actually do change their genders at will. however in the realm of the animal world when these creatures change from male to female or vice versa the process is real in the fact that these animals can reproduce or or fertilize their counter part. 
Some are true hermaphrodites' possessing the ability to impregnate and bare offspring
to prove my theory about the human gender wokeness please read the following 
https://whatdewhat.com/interesting-a...oray%20Eel.%20

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jun 23, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

I wonder if that school board will get re-elected? Or the sheriff as that is an elected position as well.
Interesting to note that none of those gender changers are mammals.

----------


## Frank S

> Interesting to note that none of those gender changers are mammals.



 Which brings up the question, are the human gender benders loosing their mammalian heritage as well

----------


## Philip Davies

Gender bender

It was a lover and his lass:
Nevermore, now, I fear, alas!

Nevermore now, hart nor hind.
Wot you think? I bloody mind!

Nevermore now boar or sow,
For everyone’s really Woke by now.

What is this, a bull or cow?
Trouble-maker! They’re all oxen now.

No more rutting stag and doe.
Why not? What the f**k they know?

Lead out the stallion to his mare!
Watch it, chum! Don’t you dare!

It may be neither cock nor hen.
How long, Lord? Please tell me, when?

Do you, Man, take for life,
This ......? to your wedded “wife”.

Let’s all play “Drakes and ducks”!
‘Cos this trend really sucks!

It was a poodle and his bitch,
But no-one knows now
Which is which.

By Philip

----------

Frank S (Jun 23, 2021),

neilbourjaily (Jun 25, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 23, 2021)

----------


## WmRMeyers

> quote "Sorry, wandered a bit there." end quote.
> 
> I don't think that you did. Any experimental person in any field, to whom I have spoken has always held the opinion that you learn just as much from a failed experiment, as you do from an experiment that confirms your opinions (presumptions)



Frequently more! I have read that all great discoveries begin with the words "Hmmm. That's strange?" Or "Oh, that's funny?"

----------

neilbourjaily (Jun 25, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 23, 2021)

----------


## old kodger

Hey, I LOVE the transgender thing in schools, nobody has to drill a hole in the girl's changing room wall anymore.
Mind you, there is always a down side to everything, you can no longer charge would be voyeurs for it's use!

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jun 23, 2021)

----------


## old kodger

> Which brings up the question, are the human gender benders loosing their mammalian heritage as well



That makes the presumption that they HAVE one (lizard people?)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I believe I may have uncovered the stigma or stigmata if you will, of the woke society.
> A certain sec of people want to blame everything on climate change.IE my car won't start due to climate change, my house smells funny it must be due to climate change. It rains too much / too little , too hot /cold, yadda yadda yadda, everything is about the supposedly man created changing climate.
> Well they may actually have something there with all of this gender dysphoria.
> many species of animals actually do change their genders at will. however in the realm of the animal world when these creatures change from male to female or vice versa the process is real in the fact that these animals can reproduce or or fertilize their counter part. 
> Some are true hermaphrodites' possessing the ability to impregnate and bare offspring
> to prove my theory about the human gender wokeness please read the following 
> https://whatdewhat.com/interesting-a...oray%20Eel.%20



The dear Ms.babysweetiepie created two opposing reactions. One is correct, nature provides the means to continue reproduction; one switching in absence one-half a fertilization team. Those impulses are triggered by nature and need. They carry DNA or hormone that facilitates it, not by choice. And those 'switches', are to one from the other, nothing kind of or inbetween.

Those aren't preference, fashion sense, inattentive role models, poor interactive social skills, or guilt laden coping mechanisms. I suspect another trait too, that lemming mentality, propelled by media. 
It's not a reach, mislabeling is rampant. One need not look beyond the humble AR-15, despite so called evil appearance it is only a semi-automatic rifle; not assault, not automatic, nor military. Is a jacked up Mustang with flames and big tires a race car? Well, you could listen or look under the hood.

The other is too subjective, evidenced by her word choices. Colored by seemingly liberal, off kilter viewpoint and caters to probable readership. She is filtering science and nature through a woke sieve, the substitution's in 'changing gender', when the natural process 'changes sex'. Her edit has 'sex' only 4 times, presenting 8 creatures. 2 uses intone sex lives, not the act of. That smacks of agenda.
Including hermaphrodites is false evidence as well, they impregnate and fertilize simultaneously or nearly so. That's just biology, limited to lower life forms, more prey than predatory.

Google all you want, unless buried among 8,570,000,000 (has any person actually been of both complete sexes) results, that has not occurred past extremely isolated cases among primates and mammals in general. I'm quite sure if so, it'd have a name and top the list. It's more important to list the 78 current labels of gender. In reality, it's merely identities. There will be more, once they think up additional goofy terminology. I don't accept excess of natural hormones alters as-born biological sex, only libido.

The concept of gender flexibility is mislabeled, misused, and a mistake. No matter how one _identifies or presents oneself_, that is NOT equivalent to the biological aspects of gender. Until all dictionaries alter 'gender' clearly separate from sex, this will continue.

Could be wrong or just out of focus, nothing in 68 years tells me so.

----------

Frank S (Jun 23, 2021),

old kodger (Jun 24, 2021)

----------


## neilbourjaily

...equity works to provide opportunities to those facing barriers by providing additional resources...

The above is a quote from an indoctrination training I took as an employee of the State of Colorado. In truth I can live with this. I don't object to remediation. It happens all the time in any kind of build if you think about it. It is, in fact, entirely different from the Loudoun County approach, which is to restrain those who can excel. That is retribution as opposed to remediation. You boost no one by restraining another.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 5, 2021),

WmRMeyers (Jun 25, 2021)

----------


## Frank S

My concept of equity is something you must build yourself IE you build up equity in your home by paying on the premiums.
You build equity in yourself buy working hard and enhancing your abilities.
No one can give you equity anymore than you can gain equality without working towards that goal
There ain't no such thing as a free lunch" (TANSTAAFL)

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 5, 2021)

----------


## Jon

A big loss for critical race theory this week, and math is back on the menu  :Smile: . Critical race theory turned out to be a focal issue in the Virginia gubernatorial election. The candidate who promised to bring back accelerated math (0:37 in video below), and swore that he would ban critical race theory "on day one" (2:04 in video below) won a surprise victory.




Exit polling demonstrated that after economic concerns (the top issue in most major elections), voters' greatest priority was "education". 

The pro-critical race theory camp had a strange and ultimately unsuccessful strategy; essentially a strawman/gaslighting combination that pushed the notion that critical race theory "isn't even taught in K-12", or "isn't part of the official curriculum". They managed to omit the fact that the school systems were paying "equity" consultants to advise them on how to integrate critical race theory into the educational system, as we discussed in this thread.

This bodes well for other race-based educational initiatives in mathematics, physics, history, and various other subjects. Politicians (from governors all the way down to school board candidates) will now be wary of supporting critical race theory for fear of losing elections.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 5, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> A big loss for critical race theory <snipped>......This bodes well for other race-based educational initiatives in mathematics, physics, history, and various other subjects. Politicians (from governors all the way down to school board candidates) will now be wary of supporting critical race theory for fear of losing elections.



Like other periods, it takes just one to get the ball rolling.
Hopefully a precedent; thwarting other nonsensical agendas, especially recent varieties.

----------


## Frank S

I wish people wouldn't' tempt me into posting anything about politics or Politian's if I were to express my true feelings there would be black helicopters circling my place in less than a day. But now that I think of it helo's have a lot of useable parts for making things  :Hat Tip:

----------


## Toolmaker51

Black helo's will find more than just You or I interesting....I don't really see politicians as the issue; beside fact of being so easily swayed [owned] by lobbyists and activists.
That's how nonsense sees the light of day.

----------


## old kodger

> I wish people wouldn't' tempt me into posting anything about politics or Politian's if I were to express my true feelings there would be black helicopters circling my place in less than a day. But now that I think of it helo's have a lot of useable parts for making things



You never know Frank, you might be able to repair the whole damned thing. Especially if you can get enough of them.

----------


## Frank S

> You never know Frank, you might be able to repair the whole damned thing. Especially if you can get enough of them.



Who said anything about damaging them, I would let them land that way there would be less of a mess to clean up and the FAA would not get involved. It is just where I would let them land might be questionable

----------


## neilbourjaily

"It is just where I would let them land might be questionable "

Or the rate of acceleration in their landing...

----------

